# Bad coils ?husqvarna 1830EXL 2011



## DENNIS1954 (Mar 9, 2013)

Hi any body haveing bad coils on( year 2011) husqvarna 1830 exl 30' snow blower.?????????? or other models. 
I have replaced 2 coils it runs 15 min. and coil burns out. dont want to replace a nother one.
any help will be a blessing thanks Dennis


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't have any answer for you as it sounds like it might be a clone with electronic ignition. Others should be along that are more knowledgable on that.

Regardless, Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## DENNIS1954 (Mar 9, 2013)

thank you I think its a bad switch I am going to isolate every thing and just put kill switch on it


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Have you replaced the spark plug. I have had a bad spark plug and it drove me nut's. Also if the plug is not gap to speck. I have also seen coils go bad but not 2 lasting 15 mins . Is the coil gap right?


----------

